

Show HN: Spark School – Codecademy for hardware - sburkhart
http://www.sparkschool.co/

======
jonesetc
Added myself to the list. I hope it turns out nicely.

Messing with hardware is one of my biggest procrastinations. I always decide
that I'm going to stop fiddling with programming languages that I'll most
likely never use and start fiddling with some home automation. However, I've
never done anything with hardware, so I look for more hand-holding than I can
ever seem to find. In the end I end up trying another safe experiment. I feel
like this is in part because hardware costs money, which was hard to come by
until my graduation last year. Anyhow, I think something like this could
really be a good start for myself and hopefully others who may be daunted by
hardware as well.

------
doktrin
This is a cool concept, and I added myself to the mailing list.

However, I do wish there was _something_ \- anything - to sample other than a
generic landing page. This is basically pre-beta, and (as far as the user is
concerned) purely conceptual.

------
neverland
Any further details?

